# New compiled  kernel, can't boot it with systemd [SOLVED]

## Carlino

Hello,

I recently compiled kernel linux-3.12.13-gentoo, from gentoo-sources with genkernel (genkernel --menuconfig all), following https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd#Kernel, and I can't make it boot with systemd.... It does boot with OpenRc,  but then gnome3 collapses and I don't get the login manager.

Of course I ran then

```
 grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 
```

 to generate again grub.cfg.

Previous kernel  linux-3.10.25-gentoo used to perfectly boot with systemd, and still does.

this emerge --info 

```

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9400_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8184208 total,   4981396 free

KiB Swap:    1004056 total,   1004056 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 21 Mar 2014 18:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.6.8-r3, 2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA Q3AEULA dlj-1.1 sun-bcla-java-vm skype-eula AdobeFlash-10.3 Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-3.0/conf"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portages/packages"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distcc distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://213.186.33.37/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://213.186.33.38/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://213.186.33.37/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 64bit X a52 aac abiword accessibility acpi ads aio alisp alsa amazon amd64 antlr apache2 apng applet arts asf ass asyncns avcodec avformat bcel berkdb bitmap-fonts blksha1 bluetooth bogofilter bookmarks branding bsf bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdio cdr classic cli client clucene colord commonslogging commonsnet community compat corefonts cpufreq cracklib cramfs crashreporter crypt css ctype cups cxx dbus deprecated development devfs-compat device-mapper dhcpcd dirac dlloader dri dso dts dv dvbpsi dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eds egl emboss enca encode esd espeak evo exceptions exif extensions external-fuse extras faac faad fam fbcondecor ffmpeg filecaps fileinfo filter firefox firmware-loader flac fltk fontconfig fortran fts3 gallium games gcrypt gd gdbm gdu gecko geoloc gif gles glib gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gnome-shell gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gudev handbook hardcoded-tables hash hpcups hpn http httpd hwdb i18n iconv introspection ipc ipv6 isdnlog jack java javamail jce jdepend jit joystick jpeg jsch json kde kdrive kerberos keymap kmod lcms ldap libburn libclamav libffi libg++ libkms libnotify libsamplerate libsecret lirc live llvm log4j lua lvm1 lzma mad mdev midi mikmod miner-fs minizip mmx mmxext mng mod modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack mysql mysqli nautilus ncurses netapi netifrc network networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfsprogs oav ogg opengl openmp openrc orc oro osdmenu oss pam pango pch pcre pdf pdo perl pg-intdatetime phar pkinit png policykit poppler-data posix postgres postproc ppds ppp pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime raptor rar readline real redland reflection regexp resolver rtc rtsp rule_generator samba sasl scanner schroedinger sdl semantic-desktop session setup sftp sha512 shared-glapi shm shotwell shout simplexml smbclient sndfile socialweb source speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 sse2check ssl ssse3 startup-notification stl stream suid svg swat systemd tcpd telepathy theora threads threadsafe tiff toolame tracker tremor truetype truetype-fonts twolame udev udisks unicode upower urandom usb utils v4l vala vapigen vba video virtuoso vorbis wallpapers wav wavpack weather webdav webdav-neon webgl webm webmin-minimal webrtc-aec wext wide-unicode wifi win32codecs wxwidgets x264 xcb xiph xml xmlsec xorg xpdf-headers xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid yasim youtube zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="(64) 64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CURL_SSL="openssl" ELIBC="glibc" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffeval graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="jython2_5 pypy1_8 pypy1_9 python2_7 python3_2 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" SANE_BACKENDS="agfafocus apple canon canon630u canon_dr canon_pp cardscan coolscan coolscan2 coolscan3 dc210 dc240 dc25 dell1600n_net epson epson2 fujitsu hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 hpljm1005 hpsj5s hs2p ibm kodak kvs1025 kvs20xx%* lexmark ma1509 magicolor%* mustek mustek_pp mustek_usb nec net niash p5 pie pixma plustek plustek_pp qcam ricoh rts8891 s9036 sharp sm3600 sm3840 snapscan sp15c st400 stv680 tamarack test u12 umax umax1220u umax_pp xerox_mfp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

this grub.cfg

```

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub2-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='hd2,msdos3'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos3 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos3 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos3 --hint='hd2,msdos3'  dfaa0344-f357-4ffc-8a11-2d7f05523959

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root dfaa0344-f357-4ffc-8a11-2d7f05523959

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=1680x1050

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=fr_FR

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='hd2,msdos1'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos1 --hint='hd2,msdos1'  49811e93-9041-4fca-9acb-479948c3d735

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 49811e93-9041-4fca-9acb-479948c3d735

fi

insmod png

background_image -m stretch /grub/gentoo-linux.png

if sleep --interruptible 0 ; then

  set timeout=10

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-dfaa0344-f357-4ffc-8a11-2d7f05523959' {

   load_video

   set gfxpayload=keep

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd2,msdos1'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos1 --hint='hd2,msdos1'  49811e93-9041-4fca-9acb-479948c3d735

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 49811e93-9041-4fca-9acb-479948c3d735

   fi

   echo   'Chargement de Linux x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo…'

   linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo root=UUID=dfaa0344-f357-4ffc-8a11-2d7f05523959 ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd splash video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

   echo   'Chargement du disque mémoire initial…'

   initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo

}

submenu 'Options avancées pour Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-dfaa0344-f357-4ffc-8a11-2d7f05523959' {

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, avec Linux x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo-advanced-dfaa0344-f357-4ffc-8a11-2d7f05523959' {

      load_video

      set gfxpayload=keep

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd2,msdos1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos1 --hint='hd2,msdos1'  49811e93-9041-4fca-9acb-479948c3d735

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 49811e93-9041-4fca-9acb-479948c3d735

      fi

      echo   'Chargement de Linux x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo…'

      linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo root=UUID=dfaa0344-f357-4ffc-8a11-2d7f05523959 ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd splash video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

      echo   'Chargement du disque mémoire initial…'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, avec Linux x86_64-3.10.25-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-x86_64-3.10.25-gentoo-advanced-dfaa0344-f357-4ffc-8a11-2d7f05523959' {

      load_video

      set gfxpayload=keep

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd2,msdos1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd2,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,msdos1 --hint='hd2,msdos1'  49811e93-9041-4fca-9acb-479948c3d735

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 49811e93-9041-4fca-9acb-479948c3d735

      fi

      echo   'Chargement de Linux x86_64-3.10.25-gentoo…'

      linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.25-gentoo root=UUID=dfaa0344-f357-4ffc-8a11-2d7f05523959 ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd splash video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

      echo   'Chargement du disque mémoire initial…'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.25-gentoo

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

menuentry 'Windows 7 (loader) (sur /dev/sdd1)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-609C84A19C847378' {

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ntfs

   set root='hd3,msdos1'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd3,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd3,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci3,msdos1 --hint='hd3,msdos1'  609C84A19C847378

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 609C84A19C847378

   fi

   chainloader +1

}

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
```

----------

## Carlino

from  .config

```
# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86 3.12.13-gentoo Kernel Configuration

#

#

# Gentoo Linux

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

#

# Support for init systems, system and service managers

#

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT is not set

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y
```

the whole file doesn't seem to fit here

----------

## Carlino

Any idea anybody ? Should I provide more information ? 

I must say that the previous kernel (3.10.25) does boot with systemd. The thing is, since I've upgrade nvidia-drivers, (during emerge -pvDu world), and then ran emerge --depclean, I got rid of gentoo-sources 3.10.25 ; since previous nvidia-drivers had been compiled along this version of the kernel, the new release won't match kernel 3.10.25. So, this kernel does boot with systemd, but I can't get any GUI !

 I now would like to re-emerge gentoo-sources 3.10.25, recompile it, then recompile nvidia-drivers along, to see, if I still can boot kernel 3.10.25 with systemd and finally get back the GUI.

Of course, I'd rather like finding out why the h****  I only boot kernel 3.12.03 with OpenRc, and not systemd, whereas I didn't set any parameters, (from what I know), going that way....

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Did you add 

```
init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd
```

 in the kernel command line (grub configuration or inside the kernel) ?

see http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

----------

## 666threesixes666

i use lilo to insert systemd init lines.  see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Lilo#Adding_kernel_parameters

lilo can be installed concurrently with grub.  i prefer lilo over grub for systemd as you can have openrc boot next to systemd boot and select upon boot which init system to load.

----------

## Carlino

Thanx for your answers,

XavierMiller, yes I did add 

```
init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd
```

, both in /etc/default/grub (GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd") and in the kernel parameters through genkernel... 

Should I re-emerge systemd ? But then, how come it does boot previous kernel ?

----------

## SirRobin2318

When you say it does not boot, what actually happens once you leave grub?

If you re-emerge systemd, does it complain about missing kernel parameters?

----------

## Carlino

SirRobin2318,

I'm not saying it doesn't boot. Kernel 3.12.13 actually does boot, but with OpenRC by default, whereas it supposed to boot with systemd. I mean, all the parameters I can think of, (grub configuration and kernel configuration through genkernel), are set to make the kernel boot with systemd. Why is OpenRC showing up ??

Previous kernel, 3.10.25, still available on my box, boots with systemd by default.

----------

## SirRobin2318

Ooooh, got you! I thought you meant it wouldn't boot systemd, but when you tried with openrc it worked. 

Ok, so, interesting problem!

Boot the new kernel and run this:

```
dmesg | grep "Kernel command line" 
```

----------

## Carlino

well.. 

```

dmesg | grep "Kernel command line" 
```

doesn't return anything....

but 

```
dmesg | grep -i systemd
```

shows

```
[  14.120149] systemd-udev[2968]: starting version 208
```

But I do read at boot time 

```
OpenRc 0.12.4 is starting up gentoo linux
```

----------

## SirRobin2318

Heh, could systemd be starting openrc?

Could you give us: 

```
pstree
```

and: 

```
systemctl list-unit-files
```

?

and since the grep didn't work (might depend on kernel config, couldn't find anything with 10 secs of googling), could you try:

```
cat /proc/cmdline
```

----------

## TomWij

Can you pastebin your `journalctl -rb` output after having tried to get into GNOME 3?

----------

## Carlino

Hello guys, thanx for jour interest. I'm out of home untill thersday evening. I'll check all this when I cet back. Stay tuned

----------

## Carlino

Hello guys ! Here we go :

 *Quote:*   

> pstree

 

```
init-+-accounts-daemon---2*[{accounts-daemon}]

     |-5*[agetty]

     |-apache2---2*[apache2---26*[{apache2}]]

     |-at-spi-bus-laun-+-dbus-daemon

     |                 `-3*[{at-spi-bus-laun}]

     |-at-spi2-registr---{at-spi2-registr}

     |-avahi-daemon---avahi-daemon

     |-colord---2*[{colord}]

     |-cron

     |-cupsd

     |-2*[dbus-daemon]

     |-dbus-launch

     |-dhcpcd

     |-gconfd-2

     |-gdm-+-gdm-simple-slav-+-Xorg

     |     |                 |-gdm-session-wor-+-gnome-session-+-gnome-settings----3*[{gnome-settings-}]

     |     |                 |                 |               |-gnome-shell---5*[{gnome-shell}]

     |     |                 |                 |               |-orca---3*[{orca}]

     |     |                 |                 |               `-3*[{gnome-session}]

     |     |                 |                 `-2*[{gdm-session-wor}]

     |     |                 `-2*[{gdm-simple-slav}]

     |     `-2*[{gdm}]

     |-goa-daemon---3*[{goa-daemon}]

     |-login---bash---pstree

     |-mission-control---2*[{mission-control}]

     |-3*[mount.ntfs-3g]

     |-mysqld---9*[{mysqld}]

     |-nmbd

     |-polkitd---5*[{polkitd}]

     |-rtkit-daemon---2*[{rtkit-daemon}]

     |-smbd---smbd

     |-syslog-ng---syslog-ng

     |-systemd-udevd

     `-upowerd---2*[{upowerd}]
```

 *Quote:*   

> systemctl list-unit-files

 

```
UNIT FILE                                   STATE   

proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount           static  

dev-hugepages.mount                         static  

dev-mqueue.mount                            static  

proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.mount               static  

sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount               static  

sys-kernel-config.mount                     static  

sys-kernel-debug.mount                      static  

tmp.mount                                   static  

var-lock.mount                              static  

var-run.mount                               static  

cups.path                                   enabled 

systemd-ask-password-console.path           static  

systemd-ask-password-wall.path              static  

accounts-daemon.service                     disabled

acpid.service                               disabled

alsa-restore.service                        static  

alsa-state.service                          static  

alsa-store.service                          static  

apache2.service                             enabled 

autovt@.service                             disabled

avahi-daemon.service                        disabled

avahi-dnsconfd.service                      disabled

blk-availability.service                    disabled

bluetooth.service                           disabled

canberra-system-bootup.service              disabled

canberra-system-shutdown-reboot.service     disabled

canberra-system-shutdown.service            disabled

colord.service                              static  

configure-printer@.service                  static  

console-getty.service                       disabled

console-shell.service                       disabled

cups-browsed.service                        disabled

cups.service                                enabled 

dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1.service      static  

dbus-org.freedesktop.locale1.service        static  

dbus-org.freedesktop.login1.service         static  

dbus-org.freedesktop.machine1.service       static  

dbus-org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.service enabled 

dbus-org.freedesktop.nm-dispatcher.service  enabled 

dbus-org.freedesktop.timedate1.service      static  

dbus.service                                static  

debug-shell.service                         disabled

dhcpcd.service                              disabled

display-manager.service                     enabled 

distccd.service                             disabled

dm-event.service                            disabled

emergency.service                           static  

gdm.service                                 enabled 

getty@.service                              enabled 

git-daemon@.service                         static  

gpm.service                                 disabled

hplip-printer@.service                      static  

initrd-cleanup.service                      static  

initrd-parse-etc.service                    static  

initrd-switch-root.service                  static  

initrd-udevadm-cleanup-db.service           static  

irexec.service                              disabled

kmod-static-nodes.service                   static  

lirc.service                                disabled

lircm.service                               disabled

lvm2-lvmetad.service                        disabled

lvm2-monitor.service                        disabled

ModemManager.service                        disabled

mysqld.service                              enabled 

mysqld@.service                             disabled

NetworkManager-dispatcher.service           enabled 

NetworkManager-wait-online.service          disabled

NetworkManager.service                      enabled 

nmbd.service                                disabled

ntpd.service                                disabled

ntpdate.service                             disabled

polkit.service                              static  

postgresql-9.3.service                      disabled

pwcheck.service                             disabled

quotaon.service                             static  

rescue.service                              static  

rsyncd.service                              disabled

rtkit-daemon.service                        disabled

saslauthd.service                           disabled

serial-getty@.service                       static  

slapd.service                               disabled

slim.service                                disabled

smbd.service                                disabled

smbd@.service                               static  

sntp.service                                disabled

sshd.service                                disabled

sshd@.service                               static  

syslog-ng.service                           disabled

systemd-ask-password-console.service        static  

systemd-ask-password-wall.service           static  

systemd-backlight@.service                  static  

systemd-binfmt.service                      static  

systemd-fsck-root.service                   static  

systemd-fsck@.service                       static  

systemd-halt.service                        static  

systemd-hibernate.service                   static  

systemd-hostnamed.service                   static  

systemd-hybrid-sleep.service                static  

systemd-initctl.service                     static  

systemd-journal-flush.service               static  

systemd-journal-gatewayd.service            static  

systemd-journald.service                    static  

systemd-kexec.service                       static  

systemd-localed.service                     static  

systemd-logind.service                      static  

systemd-machined.service                    static  

systemd-modules-load.service                static  

systemd-nspawn@.service                     static  

systemd-poweroff.service                    static  

systemd-quotacheck.service                  static  

systemd-random-seed.service                 static  

systemd-readahead-collect.service           disabled

systemd-readahead-done.service              static  

systemd-readahead-drop.service              disabled

systemd-readahead-replay.service            disabled

systemd-reboot.service                      static  

systemd-remount-fs.service                  static  

systemd-shutdownd.service                   static  

systemd-suspend.service                     static  

systemd-sysctl.service                      static  

systemd-timedated.service                   static  

systemd-tmpfiles-clean.service              static  

systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service          static  

systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service              static  

systemd-udev-settle.service                 static  

systemd-udev-trigger.service                static  

systemd-udevd.service                       static  

systemd-update-utmp-runlevel.service        static  

systemd-update-utmp.service                 static  

systemd-user-sessions.service               static  

systemd-vconsole-setup.service              static  

udisks.service                              static  

udisks2.service                             static  

upower.service                              disabled

user@.service                               static  

uuidd.service                               static  

vixie-cron.service                          disabled

winbindd.service                            disabled

wpa_supplicant.service                      disabled

wpa_supplicant@.service                     disabled

xdm.service                                 disabled

xinetd.service                              disabled

-.slice                                     static  

machine.slice                               static  

system.slice                                static  

user.slice                                  static  

acpid.socket                                disabled

avahi-daemon.socket                         disabled

cups.socket                                 enabled 

dbus.socket                                 static  

dm-event.socket                             disabled

git-daemon.socket                           disabled

lvm2-lvmetad.socket                         disabled

smbd.socket                                 disabled

sshd.socket                                 disabled

syslog.socket                               static  

systemd-initctl.socket                      static  

systemd-journal-gatewayd.socket             disabled

systemd-journald.socket                     static  

systemd-shutdownd.socket                    static  

systemd-udevd-control.socket                static  

systemd-udevd-kernel.socket                 static  

uuidd.socket                                disabled

basic.target                                static  

bluetooth.target                            static  

ctrl-alt-del.target                         disabled

default.target                              disabled

emergency.target                            static  

final.target                                static  

getty.target                                static  

graphical.target                            disabled

halt.target                                 disabled

hibernate.target                            static  

hybrid-sleep.target                         static  

initrd-fs.target                            static  

initrd-root-fs.target                       static  

initrd-switch-root.target                   static  

initrd.target                               static  

kexec.target                                disabled

local-fs-pre.target                         static  

local-fs.target                             static  

multi-user.target                           disabled

network-online.target                       static  

network.target                              static  

nss-lookup.target                           static  

nss-user-lookup.target                      static  

paths.target                                static  

poweroff.target                             disabled

printer.target                              static  

reboot.target                               disabled

remote-fs-pre.target                        static  

remote-fs.target                            enabled 

rescue.target                               disabled

rpcbind.target                              static  

shutdown.target                             static  

sigpwr.target                               static  

sleep.target                                static  

slices.target                               static  

smartcard.target                            static  

sockets.target                              static  

sound.target                                static  

suspend.target                              static  

swap.target                                 static  

sysinit.target                              static  

system-update.target                        static  

time-sync.target                            static  

timers.target                               static  

umount.target                               static  

systemd-readahead-done.timer                static  

systemd-tmpfiles-clean.timer                static  

210 unit files listed.
```

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/cmdline

 

```
init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo root=UUID=dfaa0344-f357-4ffc-8a11-2d7f05523959 ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd splash video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
```

 *Quote:*   

> journalctl-rb

 

```
-- Logs begin at ven. 2013-12-06 23:11:49 CET, end at lun. 2014-03-24 23:14:42 CET. --
```

----------

## TomWij

 *Carlino wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   journalctl-rb 
> 
> ```
> -- Logs begin at ven. 2013-12-06 23:11:49 CET, end at lun. 2014-03-24 23:14:42 CET. --
> ```
> ...

 

Is that all `journalctl -rb` produces?   :Confused: 

----------

## Carlino

yes it is...

I was surprised too

----------

## sebB

Can you try with

```
real_init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd
```

Don't forget to run after this change

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

----------

## TomWij

 *Carlino wrote:*   

> yes it is...
> 
> I was surprised too

 

Checking it again, it has a date of last year, this means systemd or its journal isn't running properly; if sebB's guarantee doesn't help, can we see your `dmesg` output?

----------

## Carlino

Great, sebB ! I've tried your suggestion this morning before going to work, and it does work ! My box finally boots again, with systemd. I really need enlightenment over this... also about this date issue. Thanx a lot for your support guys

----------

## sebB

Cool.

There is a small mention in the wiki

```
If using genkernel-next's initrd, use real_init instead of init.
```

----------

## Carlino

Alright... I hadn't noticed this, thought I've been parsing that wiki ! I didn't have a clue I was actually using genkernel-next, when I'd hit "genkernel --menuconfig all". Weird thing is that I hadn't have this issue with previous kernels, whereas I was using systemd already.Thanx a lot anyway

----------

